# Cheapest online mobile phone seller in India



## vasulic (Oct 30, 2007)

I think wawetelmobiles is the Cheapest online mobile phone seller in India.

anyone else?

*www.wavetelmobiles.com/


----------



## gdatuk (Oct 30, 2007)

it seems they are increasing price and then reducing it to the regular market price


----------



## choudang (Nov 3, 2007)

not impressed


----------

